# The sun rises tomorrow



## cor87

Hi everyone,  I've come up with this phrase (the sun rises tomorrow) on my own, and I would appreciate help translating it idiomatically into Latin. The gist of the phrase is that no matter how bad things get, there is always hope of change for the better. The elegance of the resulting translation is more important than a strict 1:1 translation, so "the sun will rise tomorrow" etc. is perfectly acceptable.  Regards,  Cor87


----------



## jazyk

I suggest: Sol cras rursus orietur.


----------



## franz rod

cras sol orietur

why did you use rursus?


----------



## jazyk

Because I wanted to add _again_.



> The elegance of the resulting translation is more important than a strict 1:1 translation, so "the sun will rise tomorrow" etc. is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## franz rod

ah ok, but i like more this

Soles occidere hodie et cras redire possunt

from catullus
_Vivamus, mea Lesbia, atque amemus...
soles occidere et redire  possunt:
nobis cum semel occidit brevis lux,
nox est perpetua una  dormienda.
da mi basia mille_


----------



## cor87

Thank you all for your help! So, given the formulations I have seen thus far, would "Sol semper orietur" translate to "The sun will always rise"?  Cor87


----------



## franz rod

> would "Sol semper orietur" translate to "The sun will always rise"



Yes, it's right
Another suggestion from Horatius' "carmen saeculare":

Alme sol, alius et idem nasceris  =  holy sun, you will rise the same and new

from

_Alme Sol, curru nitido diem qui__ promis et celas aliusque et idem __nasceris, possis nihil urbe Roma __visere maius_


----------

